# ??Need fish licence for gigging???



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

I am going gigging in AL down from Pirate's cove on county road 95 right off hwy 98 tonight. My girlfriend is loading the boat now!!!!

Does anyone know if i need a AL licence for stabbing if no fishing poles????


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*License*

Yep Richard you sure do. Good area you're going to. I've been checked twice this year and make sure you have all legal coast guard equip.
Good Luck
Pics of my rig. Your other post said you were looking for ideas.


----------



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

*Question*



bamafan611 said:


> Yep Richard you sure do. Good area you're going to. I've been checked twice this year and make sure you have all legal coast guard equip.
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> If the boat didnt have a gas motor on it does it have to be current registered. I was told only boats with motor need to meet all coastguard regulation and be current. Have u heard this?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

RichardFL said:


> bamafan611 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Richard you sure do. Good area you're going to. I've been checked twice this year and make sure you have all legal coast guard equip.
> ...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Correction.

If it has a motor, yes it has to be registered.


----------



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

*Headed to go kill some*

Headed out in about 10mins I'll post some pics Monday if the stabbing goes well? Dang I sure would love to have flounder cooked for Easter festivities!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

"*My girlfriend is loading the boat now!!!!"
*

That is some proper training if I have ever seen it. If I ask my soon to be wife to load the boat she would laugh. Do you offer training classes?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

good luck and post some pics


----------



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

*Yea Girlfriend is awsome*

Yea she had everything in the boat and ready even had the truck backed up to the boat but she is only @115 pounds and 5'6 so I had to put the boat on the ball and head out!!! We push poled for about an hour or so with no luck( water was cloudy also) and then just fished some lights till midnight and headed home. Lots of white troute. O and she drives so I can drink!!! What can I say she loves to FISH. And as far as training classes she cant get along with a female long enough to assosiate with one that long. She hates drama and thinks all women are back stabbing winny helpless sex trophys LOL.

Needless to say she makes a great friend for me.( and no she has no sisters) Been together over a year and had 1 small fight.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

RichardFL said:


> Yea she had everything in the boat and ready even had the truck backed up to the boat but she is only @115 pounds and 5'6 so I had to put the boat on the ball and head out!!! We push poled for about an hour or so with no luck( water was cloudy also) and then just fished some lights till midnight and headed home. Lots of white troute. O and she drives so I can drink!!! What can I say she loves to FISH. And as far as training classes she cant get along with a female long enough to assosiate with one that long. She hates drama and thinks all women are back stabbing winny helpless sex trophys LOL.
> 
> Needless to say she makes a great friend for me.( and no she has no sisters) Been together over a year and had 1 small fight.


just make sure she doesnt look and see you posted her weight on the internet, that could start a fight. a girl that like fishing and a designated driver sounds perfect.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

RichardFL said:


> Yea she had everything in the boat and ready even had the truck backed up to the boat but she is only @115 pounds and 5'6 so I had to put the boat on the ball and head out!!! We push poled for about an hour or so with no luck( water was cloudy also) and then just fished some lights till midnight and headed home. Lots of white troute. O and she drives so I can drink!!! What can I say she loves to FISH. And as far as training classes she cant get along with a female long enough to assosiate with one that long. She hates drama and thinks all women are back stabbing winny helpless sex trophys LOL.
> 
> Needless to say she makes a great friend for me.( and no she has no sisters) Been together over a year and had 1 small fight.


Sounds like you got yourself the right one!! I'm in the same "boat"! Feels greast havoing a women that looks at your 90% good that you do instead of focusing on the 10% mistakes that you make, don't it? Jackie is the same way! Last week was a year we've been seeing each other, and we've been living together just under 9 months. Very rarely is there a "fight", and when there is, it's more of a disagreement with a little tenseness and communication to resolve it, and if can't reach an agreement, respect for each other having a different viewpoint. 

Looked for that all my life, and to top it off she way smokin-out-of-my-league- hot! Glad to see someone else found what they were lookin for too.

Sorry to derail your giggin post, but your words about your girl just struck home exactly with my feelings about mine!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

please be aware that even without a motor, you still need the required safety equipment on board for your size boat. One you might want to look at is noise maker- whistle what ever


----------

